# Suspender e hibernar LXDE falla [Solucionado]

## yio643

Hola amigos espero alguien pueda hecharme una mano ya que he buscado y no encuentro nada. Tengo una maquina NB100 con un ssd. instale lxde pero no cuando le doy suspender me diche Not Authorized, en .xinitrc coloque asi la linea:

exec ck-launch-session startlxde

para que me apareciaera la opcion de apagado y reiniciar y es fecha y no me aparecen, en el otro disco que tenia se me aparecian espero me puedan ayudar de atemano gracias

----------

## gringo

creo que el usuario tiene que estar en los grupos plugdev y video.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## johnlu

Prueba a ver qué pasa si ejecutas como root pm-hibernate o pm-suspend.

Y por favor, corrige la entrada, es hibernar, no "himbernar". Además el verbo echar es sin 'h'...

----------

## yio643

 *johnlu wrote:*   

> Prueba a ver qué pasa si ejecutas como root pm-hibernate o pm-suspend.
> 
> Y por favor, corrige la entrada, es hibernar, no "himbernar". Además el verbo echar es sin 'h'...

 

gracias amigo con la correccion  :Wink: . Solo para comentar que he resuelto el problema y esra que faltaba un archivo en Polkit en etc agrege las entradas de hibernar, suspender, apagar y reiniciar. Y listo quedo de lujo  gracias por el apoyo

----------

## johnlu

Añade la etiqueta [solucionado] al principio del título de la entrada  :Smile: 

----------

